# The Para's



## Drone_pilot (Aug 22, 2006)

Para 1

Pare 2

Para 3


----------



## Bombardier (Aug 22, 2006)

Evocative videos, great find droney


----------



## Reloader (Aug 22, 2006)

Excellent stuff, Droney.


----------



## Bundu Basher (Sep 5, 2006)

Nice clips Droney! 
_(methinks you spend far too much time on youtube! )_


----------



## Bombardier (Sep 6, 2006)

Bundu Basher said:


> Nice clips Droney!
> _(methinks you spend far too much time on youtube! )_


 
Is that possible ? solthum 

How ya doing BB camo;


----------



## Bundu Basher (Sep 7, 2006)

Bombardier said:


> How ya doing BB camo;


 
_Methinks me spends far too much time at work and not enough on my PC!_

Keeping well, Bomby! 

Just returned from a 4 week trip to South Africa and need to work off all that extra body gained from excessive daily (and nightly) dosing of red meat and red wine!
nude;

Need to sort out some old SADF pics, scan and post as well!camo;


----------



## Bombardier (Sep 7, 2006)

> Need to sort out some old SADF pics, scan and post as well!camo;


 
Look forward to it mate.
Is it possible to have too much red meat and wine ? <!-- / message --><!-- sig -->


----------



## Zofo (Sep 8, 2006)

Why do these films have to have the bone music? It doesn't make it any tougher? Loved the milling sequence!


----------

